# BAAAAAAAANNNGGGGGGGGG!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

yep, thats whats just happened to my lovely motor. probably no 6 piston meltdown by all accounts. fu****g sick as a parrot. @1.2bar i didnt expect this to happen. anyone else had this happen?


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

oh gawd. sorry to hear that


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

not as sorry as i am. its back off to rods next week.


----------



## Kempy (Jul 8, 2002)

Sorry to hear that Dave


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Have you been told that its the piston(s)?

It could be just that you've blown off an intercooler hose. I had that happen once and the results are *very* similar... Worth checking out.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

yeh already checked. did a compression test!


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

What are the sypmtoms?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

loss of performance, sounds like a vw beetle. no smoke or back pressure, oil/water not showing any contamination. on removal of plug no.6 showed wet. changed for another plug and misfire still occuring.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Who built the engine ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

read the bottom of the thread.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Hmmm, no comment then !!! Have had a simalar experience with mine, ie Number 6 detonating !!! then rebuild No 1 and then bottom end falling out so re-build No 2 !!! could have built my mansion by now !!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

well like i said its being hauled back there next week. spoke to rod who was upset at what had happened. especially after only 3 weeks since he'd completed all the work. so lets see what happens.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I will be interested to hear what caused it. Maybe something failed? 
It seemed to be running fine at Santa Pod.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

i'll keep you posted, i was suffering some minor turbo problems prior to the big bang. a little smokey and dropping boost, so the orginal thoughts were a pipe leaking.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*Oops!*

Sorry to hear that Dave.  

Was hearing some good things about the mods and was looking forward to seeing it on Sunday.

Don't know that you'll be interested, but if you are still bothered about the meet at the racecourse, i could pick you up if you like? Not much of a consulation i know! 

Yours,

Andy.


----------



## BBD (May 30, 2002)

Dave what Mods are you currently running on your car prior to this event ?


----------



## Eagle Eyes (Aug 24, 2002)

davew said:


> *no 6 piston meltdown by all accounts. *


Dave, do you have a EGT gauge fitted? I was just wondering if this device would have helped.

James


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

i'll try to answer both questions. yes have egt but awaiting new harness (typical). mods are power fc, 9.1 cams 600cc inj, uprated steel gaskets, rb hybrid tubs, usual other bits exhaust, pump etc.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*eeek...*

... I have a similar spec RB engine running more boost reliably (so far after about 4k miles). Wonder what caused yours to bang. Sure Rod'll get it sorted though!


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

dave: As you probably know I had a breakdown last month, but it was way worse than yours, as the piston (number six of course) was destroyed, two rod bearings were totally crap and the crank was twisted. Have still not gotten the thing in order.


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Spookily I have a very similar spec and pistons 1 and 6 have gone pop! Not sure of the exact extent of the damage yet, but should know soon.

Bummer.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Noooooooooooo !!

Dave, im absolutely gutted for ya.

At least its not my jinx causing you probs as the 10's were no good.  which makes me feel better anyways !!

Hope you get it sorted out mate, Rods the man - he'll look after you, you know that. !!

James.


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Oh mate im really sorry to hear abt this, and was looking forward to checking it out tomorrow


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks to everybody for the support, really appreciate it. im on a total flatliner at the mo


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

melted no 6 and damaged pot!!!!!!!!!!!!! time for a bottom end rebuild it is. apparently an earth strap which let go caused the ecu to malfunction and send the timing crazey. anyone else suffered this?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sh*t Sh*t Sh*t, I know how bad you feel and how bad it is m8 !!

Trust me, as I have said I have been through two (yes 2) engine re-builds !!!) Still, it will turn out all right in the end !


----------



## Ken B (Jul 25, 2003)

Dave,
Im running a similar spec and im suffering from the exact same symtoms. It was just misfiring to begin with so i changed the sparks, now its detonating all the time. Ive now got it checked in to a garage and im awaiting the outcome. Mines was only rebuilt 2 months ago (1km ago)  

Ken


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

Ken who built your engine m8 ????


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

I have to say there are a few things I never hear about that I have been looking into recently one is ;

Additional earthing for engines and also the Engine mounts, these two things never seem to pop up in conversation.

Without proper grounding the spark will be not as strong and will cause misfiring problems as one reason anyhow.

Why do we not hear of more earthing mods on high power cars, I hear plenty for High Power Caps for Sparkies but no grounding.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

What do you mean when saying earthing?
Simply add an earthing wire between engine/engine mounts and Chassis?
Will that improve spark strength?
If so I´ll try immediately, good spec for low money.


*Other thing:* 

Seens to me as if the 6th cylinder has got some serious trouble in modded engines.
So what HP-figures are we talkin´ about?500+
Cos I´ve been thinking of that region too but now hearing about all these accidents I´m not sure anymore.

Not very interested in rebuilding the engine every 3K instead of an oil-change


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Apparently No. 6 is the most fragile in the engine. Dont know why but it gets hot. I wonder if the Power FC allows mapping for each cylinder. That way a tad more fuel can be added to no 6 allowing it to run cooler.

Cheers

Gerry


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

What you should do, is get your injectors flow checked, the best flowing injector should then be placed on Number 6, and then next best on 5 etc etc etc.

On the Power FC you can set the injector level and response for each cylinder. You can increase its flow slightly on the other in this setting, but its a fine line to over fuel and not bore wash.

Number 6 is at the back of the engine as we all know and there is limited space for heat dispersal at the bulkhead. Hence number 6 gets hotter than the rest.

Im my little world I would be looking to go forgies if i wanted a reliable build, and not want to mind the clatty first few minutes or warming up for reliability.

Dave, did you have any upgrade to your Ingition ie an amplifier or was it standard.... ( sorry if I have hi-jacked this thread, let me know to continue or to start another thread )


----------



## japracer MK2 (Apr 20, 2002)

*earthing & spark*

HKS Circle Earth System?
HKS Twinpower?

Luvely Jubbly..

Have them here if anyone needs..

Rob
SumoPower


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

didnt upspec the ignition module, car runs 500+, now getting forged pistons,rebored, lightned/balanced and nismo bearing etc. ready for next years 700 target. And additional earthing!!!!!!!!!!! Still gutted that after a few weeks of a top end job that im back spending more money aaaaaaarrrrrrghhhhhh!!!


----------



## Ken B (Jul 25, 2003)

Darkstar said:


> *Ken who built your engine m8 ???? *


 #

RB tuned as well


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

i think you better call rod! theres a pattern emerging here.


----------



## Ken B (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks Dave
Im going to give Rod a call and ask his advice in the morning


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Tuned*



Ken B said:


> *Thanks Dave
> Im going to give Rod a call and ask his advice in the morning *


Ken, what state of tune was (is) your car, I too also have an RB build of 550+ on a tweaked motor, but I dont have any problems at the moment.. (touching wood) I am off to RB next month to have a clutch fitted..


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Gez said:


> *Apparently No. 6 is the most fragile in the engine. Dont know why but it gets hot. I wonder if the Power FC allows mapping for each cylinder. That way a tad more fuel can be added to no 6 allowing it to run cooler.*


 The power FC is capable of adjusting fuel on a per cylinder basis, and Rod is aware of this. I have seen PFC setups he has done on GTR's and I can personally vouch for his taking measures to eliminate the problem with the Nº 6 cylinder.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

im not questioning his mapping abilities, how can i? i think we're all worried about poor earthing effects.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I know Dave, just don't want anyone getting the wrong idea, that's all


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

the guys lives eats n breathes skylines and he's got a huge amount of maps in his wee lappy, i think i'll swipe it! anyone who can map my gtr at 150+ mph (ON A PRIVATE ROAD)is ok in my books.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

davew said:


> *the guys lives eats n breathes skylines and he's got a huge amount of maps in his wee lappy, i think i'll swipe it! *


Note to self :- Lock office door from now on!!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Never mind the mapping, Have you had breakfast at Rod's ?


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

hope to be invited soon. Cord, please dont leave any of your body parts either in or around my car this time. the smell of your burning flesh is quite horrible.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Ouch!!! *

ha ha, thanks for the words of advice. I'll try and remember them


----------



## Ken B (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Tuned*



PMJ said:


> *Ken, what state of tune was (is) your car, I too also have an RB build of 550+ on a tweaked motor, but I dont have any problems at the moment.. (touching wood) I am off to RB next month to have a clutch fitted.. *


Paul,
I running about the same state of tune as yours at the moment


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

JasonO, 
I never questioned Rod bells abilities to map an ecu. All i asked was if the PFC allowed adjustment on a per cylinder basis which you answered for me . The reason why i asked this is because i remember having my cylinder no3 running a bit more rich on my scooby Apparently it was the weakest link in the scoob so i thought it could be done on the skyline. Shame though coz the scoob engines still go bang   

Kind regards

Gerry


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Gez said:


> *Shame though coz the scoob engines still go bang
> 
> *


Not if you know what your doing they don't


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Ohh yeah, dont doubt that for one second! My one never whent bang coz i got a nicely mapped LINK ecu which got wrid of the air flow meter as well as some other bits and bobs. Unfortunatley the EJ20 engine was a bad design by subaru. It was never really made to handle much tuning in std bottom end form. Without repalcing the pistons and rods aswell as some oil way changes the engine just lets go. The oil just gets too hot and the circulation is just crap. Perhaps a dry sump conversion would be beneficial. Great laugh to drive though. Had a great time in my STI 6 Type R V-LTD.

Kind regards

Gerry


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

V-ltd STI6 type R's are lovely!!!!!
Yeah oil and fueling can be a problem, also stength of the bores can be an issue when chasing big bhp. Early WRX's ('93-'94 I think) had closed deck blocks which make for a much stronger engine.
I am in the process of building a 400lb/ft 450bhp 2.2 for my RB5. The block is out of a Candian legacy and is closed deck with piston oil squirters which is a rarity in 2.2's (not even the 22b's had them). I still have a lot of work to do on it yet, but can't wait to get back on the road and do some more Skyline slaying!!


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Dave.
I asked Rod about your car as I was a bit surprised by the failure and he said he had not seen the earth problem for a long time.
I would not mind knowing what happened to the other cars as I too am chasing that engine spec.
I still have every faith in Rod though. I did say to him I would like the engine checking if it was capable of having that spec and would have the engine rebuilt instead of upgraded if it was a bit tired.
No engine lasts forever


----------



## iamthomas (Nov 1, 2002)

So what's the deal with the earth cables? Am putting my engine back together after the renovation but am not sure where the earth cables should be connected.
The green bastards here, help please?
www.gt-r.nu/motor/


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

maybe Cord can answer our questions?


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*Earthing.*

Skylines are notorious for earthing problems, The std earths are small and poor for the amount of work they have to do and such become overloaded. This back feeds small milivolts into information lines like sensor returns etc, plus this back feeding can slow down the whole system and cause intermittent controller errors. Most typical in the attesa controller, but not unheard of in the ecu. 
You would expect timeing errors to show up in no 6 cyl first, due to timing advance induces pre-ignition and higher cyl temps, and no6 not only has a closed side to it, but it is also the farthest cylinder from the water pump, so recieves hotter coolant than other cylinders.


----------



## tacq (Nov 14, 2003)

*Earth?*

Talkning about earth; does anybody know the location for all ground cables running to the engine?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Earth problems*

The ecu is earthed to the engine (2 M6 bolts under the fuel pressure reg) then the engine is earthed via straps to the chasis (from various places under and around the plenum depending on 32-33-34) to the chasis leg below the fuse box. 
The more earth's you can get from enigne to chasis the better (my impreza has an extra 5) also an extra earth from ecu direct to the chasis should help.
For starters try 2 more earths from front and rear of head and also check all existing earths are in good condition, also check battery/chasis connections.
The Earth that often causes problems is the one from engine to chasis leg below the fuse box, it is quite often exposed to water/battery leakage, so disconnecting it and cleaning with a bit of emery cloth wouldn't go amiss.


----------



## MarioGTR (Jul 8, 2001)

Cord said:


> *V-ltd STI6 type R's are lovely!!!!!
> Yeah oil and fueling can be a problem, also stength of the bores can be an issue when chasing big bhp. Early WRX's ('93-'94 I think) had closed deck blocks which make for a much stronger engine.
> I am in the process of building a 400lb/ft 450bhp 2.2 for my RB5. The block is out of a Candian legacy and is closed deck with piston oil squirters which is a rarity in 2.2's (not even the 22b's had them). I still have a lot of work to do on it yet, but can't wait to get back on the road and do some more Skyline slaying!! *



I have made over 570 BHP from an open decked EJ205 block (in a MY99 WRX Impreza.)

It was not closed deck, not 2.2 litre and no oil squirters. 

Mario.


----------



## R34Nismo (Oct 3, 2002)

How long did it last ?


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

570bhp isn't bad going, the open decked blocks must be quite strong as roger clarke motorsport have got 588bhp out of an STi5 (99) which is open deck. But am not sure how nice it would be to drive as torque is all very high up in the rev range. Probably ok for bragging about down the boozer but I am more interested in something that will have an ok amount of power but still be nice and drivbeable.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Cord said:


> *Probably ok for bragging about down the boozer*


LOL


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Sorry to hear that, i`ve had the 1`st piston go before, new engine was the outcome! Good luck in getting it repaired.


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*cord*

drivbeable eh! I hope mines that when ive finished aswell.


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: cord*



mark r said:


> *drivbeable eh! I hope mines that when ive finished aswell. *


Mine will defo be driveable, I'll just have to find somebody with a bit of talent to do it for me!!


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*cord*

 i'm not sayin nowt!


----------



## Cord (Aug 21, 2002)

Yeah, you just keep that trap shut.

Only just read your sig,,,, ha ha ha p1ss my sides!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

me little cars now back in my sticky mitts. being gently run in, i set rpm @ 3500 rpm. loads of earth straps. just waitin to get back to rods and have a remap to take advantage of the rebuild spec.:smokin:


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

bloody marvelous i cant wait for mine to be done . awwww I miss it so much 

laters dave


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

PURE SKYLINE MORE ADDICTIVE THAN ANY CLASS 'A':smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------

